# New Raketa copernicus



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

I just wish I could handle one of the new Raketa''s to see if they justify the price tag. I do like this.


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

Looks good, but €1,132 :hmmm9uh:

A dealer in Germany has this one reserved

http://www.chrono24.co.uk/all/raketa-copernicus--id5910961.htm

for £116. Now I know these models are frankened all the time, so if you want an original do all the research you can first.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

scottswatches said:


> Looks good, but €1,132 :hmmm9uh:
> 
> A dealer in Germany has this one reserved
> 
> ...


 I know €1,132 seems excessive compared to the Raketas of old, but it would be good to actually see one to asses the difference.

Movements certainly look hugely improved.










I'm tempted. :yes:


----------



## avsarms (Oct 2, 2017)

Are they solid as old ones?


----------

